# My MAC inventory/stash:



## Demosthenes (Apr 24, 2005)

I just updated mine (because everyone was doing it on MUA...lol), but it's really hard for me to spell check because of the funky spellings.  I thought maybe you guys could help me if I spelled something wrong.

Post your own inventory if you have one done too!

Is there anything I desperately need that I don't currently have?  PLMK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www2.hawaii.edu/~chrysali/Makeup/

Some pics:

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/g....asp?id=243696


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

I've gotten rid of so much lately mine wouldn't be all that impressive


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 24, 2005)

I know I'll have to get rid of some stuff, but I can't bring myself to do it unless it's a lipglass that's gone bad, etc.  I think I'll RAOK some chipped shadows, and stuff when I get through with classes and am less stressed out.  

I'm sorry about what's been happening on MUA with your accounts Chelsea.  Why are they getting deleted?


----------



## fletch50 (Apr 24, 2005)

Yep, I not only inventory my MAC, but all my other m/u as well.  I actually have an Excel spreadsheet with everything in it.


----------



## instantkorver (Apr 24, 2005)

I do! And DAMN you have alot of stuff!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 24, 2005)

I catagorically seperate all my cosmetics...By company/brand then by face/eye/multi/lip etc...Ive got an 8 page excell worksheet


----------



## Oonie (Apr 24, 2005)

I just have mine in a little 6x4 notebook that I carry around.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_I know I'll have to get rid of some stuff, but I can't bring myself to do it unless it's a lipglass that's gone bad, etc.  I think I'll RAOK some chipped shadows, and stuff when I get through with classes and am less stressed out.  

I'm sorry about what's been happening on MUA with your accounts Chelsea.  Why are they getting deleted?_

 

MUA licks my balls  whatever.. I spent too much time there and not enough time here anyways.


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 25, 2005)

I have an Excel spreadsheet for all my MAC stuff by product, then alphabetically by name.  It also has all sorts of other classifications on it, like whether it's a lip/eye/multipurpose product, what general color family it is, and the price.  I am lame and used this info in a program called SPSS (Statistical Package for the Social Sciences) to generate descriptive statistics on what color families I collect the most and other things to amuse myself.  Yeah, I'm lame.  But it keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 25, 2005)

It seems like everyone is using Excel.    I wish I had it, but it's so expensive to buy unless it already comes with a computer.  (more money for MAC!)


----------



## feebee (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm afraid to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 


(i think if i see it on paper i will realise that i spend FAR too much money on makeup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm with feebee,.. I would'nt want to actually see it on paper,.. then my conscience would get to me every time and that would be no fun!


----------



## feebee (Apr 25, 2005)

My conscience did get to me this weekend after depotting my 36  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  eyeshadows to put into my new palettes  (did get 6 free lippies though!)

But not enough to stop me buying 4 more eyeshadows, a powerpoint, a pigment and 2 lipglasses.






ops:


----------



## odium (Apr 25, 2005)

haha! that's what i did this weekend. four palettes later and all my shadows are nicely organized. i calculated it, and the palettes pretty much paid for themselves in free lipsticks. 

it's nice to keep all those empties ready for days when you  need a mac fix, but you're dead broke.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 25, 2005)

I have all my makeup on a spreadsheet, actually updated it this weekend.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 25, 2005)

I have mine typed up in the Word notepad.


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 26, 2005)

You should post yours up if you have them typed up.


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 26, 2005)

I do, but i don't have much, unlike you!!

If you like Impish lipglass, you need Florabundance and Underage lipglass.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 14, 2005)

I'll have to pick up Florabundance and Underage when I go next.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They're not LE, are they?


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 14, 2005)

.


----------



## user3 (Oct 1, 2005)

WOW very nice collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

great


----------



## breathless (Oct 4, 2005)

i love your collection!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry for reviving an old thread, but wow, what a collection, but you are in the industry, after all.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 11, 2006)

I totally forgot about this thread! I should spend a whole day and add all of the new goodies to my inventory.  I didn't update it since i up this thread up.   I should also do a pic of my collection.  Argh... I'm so lazy though.


----------

